# Ultra Thick Colostrum?  Not to worry



## Southern by choice (Jan 9, 2015)

We recently had our first experience with this "Ultra Thick Colostrum"
We pulled 2 of 3 kids born to one of our does. Her 3rd freshening. The 3rd was going after the teats like normal. It wasn't until we got the milkpail to milk out some colostrum for the other 2 that we discovered this.
We were a bit panicked as we'd never seen this before. Thicker than syrup and almost a goop. It was not "flowing" into the pail, much of it was on the lid and all over.
Searched it and found that it was just rich thick colostrum and would eventually be more milk like in consistency. We took another does milk, warmed it and then took a spatula (yep that's how thick it was) and added it to the milk stirring until it was smooth and we could pour it into a bottle. We also decided at that point to pull the 3rd kid as there was no way he could suckle it out. 
After further research it is apparently highly concentrated IgG in colostrum. 
Wish I would have frozen some! 

Below is the explanation of what IgG means etc the article is based on cows but principle is the same.
http://extension.psu.edu/animals/dairy/nutrition/calves/colostrum/das-11-174


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 9, 2015)

Isn't that funny....I thought that's what colostrum was s'posed to look like!  My pygmies colostrum always looks like that.  Nubians maybe not quite so thick...  Who knew???


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 9, 2015)

@frustratedearthmother 
We have never had it to where it sticks to the pail and "clings".

How do you put it in a bottle? 
We had to scrape it with a spatula, not "liquidy" at all. 
Our "normal" is thick but still we are able to pour it and the kids suckle it out. The color really isn't any different though. 
Next day it was more "normal".


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 9, 2015)

very interesting, thanks for posting about this.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 9, 2015)

Was telling Maurine about this
She said when she worked on the dairy it was typical as animals matured ther colostrum was thicker and richer


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 9, 2015)

Very interesting that age could be a factor. Jodie was saying she heard it may be from diet. I will be curious to see how the other girls turn out this year. We have some older does and younger does... and everything in between. But the diet did change this year so I will be watching. 
It was just so bizarre to even milk out.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 9, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> Very interesting that age could be a factor. Jodie was saying she heard it may be from diet. I will be curious to see how the other girls turn out this year. We have some older does and younger does... and everything in between. But the diet did change this year so I will be watching.
> It was just so bizarre to even milk out.


Maybe a combination of both ?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 9, 2015)

If I have a kid that I thought was a little weak or a slow starter, I'd just painstakingly milk it straight into a syringe to 'jump start' the kid.  I use a syringe since it would never come through a nipple.  And, I gotta tell you it takes pure talent to get that stuff into a syringe, while trying to hold a nervous mama, hold the syringe, and milk all at the same time, lol! 

It's so thick that it literally won't pour...not quite jelly consistency, but like gravy that sat in the pan too long. 

I don't bottle feed, but I do keep colostrum in the freezer for "what if's."


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 9, 2015)

@frustratedearthmother 
So are they all like this? Curious if the diet does have something to do with it.

What do you feed?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 9, 2015)

Since I don't try to milk every doe I really can't swear that it's every doe.  But, the times that I have - it's that way.  Since I never thought it was weird, I never paid much attention, lol.  I'm trying to rack my brain and remember if it's in a certain line of goats, or if it was older or younger does.  Nothing really stands out.  I wish I'd bred some pygmies this go round so I could do a little "test." 

I only have 2 Nubians and 2 kinders bred right now, but I'll try to see if it's that way with them.

My does are all free-range, but supplemented later in their gestation.  This time of year there's good quality hay available almost around the clock.  Nothing really special about their feed.  I mix alfalfa pellets, a dry mix (mostly oats, a little cracked corn and a pellet).  Around 6 weeks before kidding, I'll get a 16% goat pellet and start using that in the mix along with a _little_ Calf Manna.  Pygmy milk is VERY rich - not sure if has anything to do with the colostrum or not....but it's my very favorite goat milk to drink!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 10, 2015)

Interesting.  We haven't had that here yet. but my sole pygmy does does have thicker colostrum than the NDs.  She is the oldest and fattest.


----------



## goatgurl (Jan 10, 2015)

hummm, since all my goats are full sized i have no input as to size but i can say that my older does colostrum is thicker than the younger girls.  but it has never looked that thick, wowzer.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 10, 2015)

Our colostrum is usually thick enough you need to use a spatula to stir it, kind of the consistency of cake batter.  What we had two years ago was like sap.  Sticky, gooey blobs.  You couldn't stir it, spoon or syringe it.  It came out of the nipple after some very hard milking and just clung to it.  You had to scrape it off the teat.    I almost lost two babies before I figured out what was going on.  I milked out a few drops, tried again in a few hours.  After a few cycles of this it would finally flow out.  Still thick but at least the babies could get it out.  This year I had one that was close, more like syrup and didn't completely stick to the teat but close.  

I now have a hard rule, always check the teats...... every time.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jan 11, 2015)

We have a little saying in the sheep world - "strip, clip, dip". It's a lambing time reminder to strip the teat, clip the umbilical cord (I only do if it is dragging on the ground), and dip the cord. 

I always strip the udder right after lambing. We've had some ewes with that ultra thick colostrum, but the lambs don't usually have too many problems getting it out.


----------

